# Front Oxygen Sensor



## uclamark (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to replace a front O2 sensor on a 2001 A6 2.7T. I haven't seen a layout of the engine bay but I was wondering if anyone has done it themselves and how accessible is the sensor? I've changed the O2 sensor on a A4 but not on the A6 yet. Does anyone have the Bentley guide on CD by chance and willing to share so info with me?


----------

